# Belshaw Eco-Touch Deck Oven



## CakeMyDay (Apr 28, 2018)

Hello ... 
I am in the process of getting a new deck oven for my bakery. I have researched, looked at and gotten quotes on several different brands ... MIWE Condo, Picard Modulux, Tagliavini Modular, and Revent. These are all in the same $30k range. Then I get the quote from Belshaw and it is significantly less expensive, $16K for 3 decks and $21K for 4 decks. This of course raised some red flags for me and made me question why. Does anyone have any experience with this oven, or thoughts on the price difference? Thanks is advance for any thoughts.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I've worked with PLENTY of Belshaw equipment in my day, and had zero problem with any of it to my recollection. I know I always remember equipment that I HATE, and I know those brands, and I know Belshaw wasn't one of them. Perhaps the giant price differences are due to the fact that the brands you listed, except one (Picard), are all European, and that in itself makes the prices automatically higher.


----------

